# Moving to Italy



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, as you may infer by my name I live in Panama. My wife and I have lived here for 2 1/2 years, but it's time to move to our intended destination; Italy. My wife has just begun the process for citizenship which many of you know can take awhile, but we don't want to wait. So we've decided to make the move at the end of 2016. This brings me to my question. We'll be bringing our dog and as we've done an international move already we're comfortable doing it again. What I am looking for is a customs broker in Rome to get him through customs with no delays. We did thank coming to Panama and it worked great. Can anyone make a recommendation? This is the most important thing of our move. Thanks in advance. 
Rick


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Check out this recent thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...iving-italy/979178-relocating-pets-italy.html


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, I did read that thread, but it didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. I have gotten a quote from a pet shipper in VA. with travel from Wash DC to Rome via Frankfort and the cost was ridiculous. $3275. That's more than the cost for me and my wife. We love our dog and will do what we need to do. Just as an FYI some airlines (United/Delta) now require professional pet shippers.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

panama rick said:


> Thanks, I did read that thread, but it didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. I have gotten a quote from a pet shipper in VA. with travel from Wash DC to Rome via Frankfort and the cost was ridiculous. $3275. That's more than the cost for me and my wife. We love our dog and will do what we need to do. Just as an FYI some airlines (United/Delta) now require professional pet shippers.


How big is your dog?

The process is very simple and, from what I have read, the Italian authorities rarely even bother to ensure that your paperwork is in order; you mostly just pick up your pet at the airline counter and walk out of the airport.

All you really need are the vet's certification (the form is available online) and to ensure that the dog has been properly microchipped.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks sound great except that the airlines won't allow me to do a DIY. It's the rock and a hard place issue. I'm trying to get definitive info about Alitalia, but their website is a little in complete. If you could point me in an appropriate direction I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

After more research found out that American and Alitalia still allow individual passengers to handle pet shipments. Thanks "accbgb".


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

panama rick said:


> After more research found out that American and Alitalia still allow individual passengers to handle pet shipments. Thanks "accbgb".


Good to know; thanks for the follow-up!


----------

